# Have You Tried The New Munster Wine?



## Lex Foutish (29 Apr 2009)

I just picked a copy of The Cork Weekly earlier and there's an ad on the back page for Thomond Reserve wine (Sauvignon Blanc '08 and Merlot '07). I heard about it during the week and I also heard that a few of the Munster players are involved in the project. (Not sure if that's true). Has anyone here tried it?

It's €10.99 per bottle, bears the Munster rugby crest and is exclusive to O'Donovan's Off Licences. 

I presume Davy Jones and Baldy Man have stocked up in anticipation of a good weekend.


----------



## mathepac (30 Apr 2009)

Ah but Lex, Have You Heard The New Leinster Whine? or even The New Lunster* Whine?

*Thanks to Reggie Corrigan last weekend in the Sunday Times


----------



## Smashbox (30 Apr 2009)

If anyone wants to send me some I would try it!


----------



## Firefly (30 Apr 2009)

mathepac said:


> Ah but Lex, Have You Heard The New Leinster Whine?


 
Probably organic, non-alcoholic champagne


----------



## Betsy Og (30 Apr 2009)

I thought there was going to be a punchline in there somewhere. Cheese & wine or just cheesy?


----------



## z101 (30 Apr 2009)

Reggie Corrigan, the Eamon Dunphy of the Rugby world, pity he wasn't as loud with a rugby ball in his hand...


----------



## Slash (30 Apr 2009)

Ceatharlach said:


> Reggie Corrigan, the Eamon Dunphy of the Rugby world, pity he wasn't as loud with a rugby ball in his hand...



To questions a man's ability on the field is fair enough, but to compare him to Plonker Dunphy....well, that's just below the belt!


----------



## baldyman27 (30 Apr 2009)

Haven't tried it yet but I think its available at Thomond itself, I presume Musgrave and in O' Donovan's off licences. AFAIK its O' Connell, O' Gara, Pucciarello and maybe O' Callaghan. Will be trying it.


----------



## Lex Foutish (30 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> If anyone wants to send me some I would try it!


 
I'd be afraid that the bottle might break in transit so dinner at my place tonight at 9. Red or white.....?


----------



## Smashbox (30 Apr 2009)

White please Lexy 

See ya at 9 xx


----------



## Simeon (3 May 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> I just picked a copy of The Cork Weekly earlier and there's an ad on the back page for Thomond Reserve wine (Sauvignon Blanc '08 and Merlot '07). I heard about it during the week and I also heard that a few of the Munster players are involved in the project. (Not sure if that's true). Has anyone here tried it?
> 
> It's €10.99 per bottle, bears the Munster rugby crest and is exclusive to O'Donovan's Off Licences.
> 
> I presume Davy Jones and Baldy Man have stocked up in anticipation of a good weekend.



Or the one for elderly Leinster SUPPorters ........... guaranteed to give a good night sleep ........ Pinot More


----------



## rmelly (4 May 2009)

thought this was going to be about sour grapes


----------



## Simeon (4 May 2009)

No. You gotta ferment 'em boy!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (5 May 2009)

Simeon said:


> No. You gotta ferment 'em boy!



Well Munster and its fans have a lot of time to ferment until next season.......


----------



## Lex Foutish (5 May 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Well Munster and its fans have a lot of time to ferment until next season.......


 
We might switch from wine to cider for a few weeks. A small matter of collecting the Magner's League Trophy next week................


----------



## Ron Burgundy (5 May 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> We might switch from wine to cider for a few weeks. A small matter of collecting the Magner's League Trophy next week................



Did you hurt yourself falling of that high horse.....suddenly the Magner's league means something to the mighty Munster


----------



## Lex Foutish (5 May 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Did you hurt yourself falling of that high horse.....suddenly the Magner's league means something to the mighty Munster


 
There was an awful lot of huffing and puffing from the crowd who won it last year, so it must have meant a lot to them also!  

Can't remember who they were though......... Can you?


----------

